# FR: vous faites / faîtes - circonflexe



## hleure

I am wondering why the "vous" conjugation of faire is sometimes spelled with a circumflex and sometimes without, i.e., "vous faites" and "vous faîtes."  I tried Googling the two to see which yielded more results, but I suspect that Google may generally ignore accent marks altogether.  Any ideas?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

See here:

http://www.leconjugueur.com/conjugaison/verbe/faire.html

Faîtes doesn't exist.
Fîtes, yes. Very rare.


----------



## hleure

So it's simply a common mistake people make?  I wonder why...Do you think they are confusing the spelling of this conjugation with the noun "un faîte"?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

hleure said:


> So it's simply a common mistake people make? I don't think it's a common mistake. I wonder why...Do you think they are confusing the spelling of this conjugation with the noun "un faîte"? Un faîte is something else: http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/faîte, it's un *fait*.


----------



## hleure

Je sais ce que c'est "un faîte."  Je vois "vous faîtes" de temps en temps, donc je me suis demandé pourquoi.  Merci beaucoup, JJV.


----------



## CapnPrep

hleure said:


> I tried Googling the two to see which yielded more results, but I suspect that Google may generally ignore accent marks altogether.


Right, Google is not sensitive to accents, case, or diacritics, at least not in any way that you can control directly.

I think that the noun _faîte_ is too infrequent to have much effect on the spelling of _vous faites_, but who knows? It seems more likely to me that people have in mind that this is an irregular form like _êtes_, and so it should end in _-tes_ and carry a circumflex. Similarly, you might find _vous dîtes_ for the present tense of _dire_.

See also:
Faisons et faisez, disons et disez (Le Cabinet des curiosités)


----------



## Maître Capello

It is definitely a relatively common mistake to spell _vous faites_ with a circumflex, although I don't know why exactly—maybe because there are many similar words that do take one: _fête, faîte, fîtes, __flûte, forêt,_ etc.


----------



## I Heart Punctuation

I think it is confusion about pronunciation, rather than spelling.  For a lot of American students, they know that "ai" sounds like the letter "a" in English (mais, fais, j'ai) and have to work hard to learn to pronounce it distinctly from "e" (je, le, etc.).   Then suddenly they encounter "vous faites" and they hear "fet" where they expect to hear "fey." I think it makes people want to add something (in this case an accent) to account for the pronunciation.


----------



## Maître Capello

Well, that doesn't explain it all because this mistake is actually also relatively common among French natives.


----------



## VickB

Indeed, the reason I came here is because my (French) daughter, in her  first year at secondary school, wrote "faîtes" twice in her latest  story. She doesn't really know why...


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

En 1990, il y a eu une importante rectification orthographique qui a supprimé les accents circonflexes sur les_ i_ et les _u_ (saufs quelques exceptions).

_Ma*î*tre _est devenu _ma*i*tre_, _bo*î*te _est devenu _bo*i*te_, _para*î*tre _est devenu _para*i*tre_, etc. Du coup, on rencontre souvent les deux orthographes (étant donné que l'ancienne orthographe est encore autorisée, que beaucoup de personnes ignorent l'existence de cette rectification, et qu'on trouve bon nombre de textes antérieurs à 1990 sur internet).

Il n'y a jamais eu d'accent circonflexe sur le verbe _faites_, bien sûr, mais à force de rencontrer des mots similaires qui peuvent s'écrire des deux façons, les gens ont tendance à tout mélanger, et à penser que _faîtes _existe, tout comme _paraître_ par exemple.


----------



## Maître Capello

Même si elles ajoutent en effet à la confusion, je ne pense pas que les rectifications de 1990 soient la raison de cette erreur, d'autant plus qu'elle existe depuis bien avant cette année-là.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Beaucoup de français pas très sûrs de leur orthographe tendent à rajouter un accent circonflexe quand ils doutent (sur-correction).
Je pense que l'idée sous-jacente est _l'orthographe c'est comliqué donc il doit y avoir un accent en plus_.
Combien de fois ai-je vu _Steak h*â*ché_ affiché dans les cantines et cafétérias...


----------



## Boasnake

Bonjour à tous, 

Je me permets de répondre sur ce fil ouvert il y a longtemps.

Je pense que la réforme orthographique de 1990 peut éventuellement être la raison de l'existence de deux orthographes du verbe faire lorsqu'il est conjugué à la deuxième personne du pluriel du présent de l'indicatif. 

Je me permets de revenir sur ce qui a pu être dit plus tôt, tout en gardant à l'esprit que je peux évidemment tout à fait me tromper. Dans _Le Robert pratique_, édition 2006, nous trouvons à la page 1826 la conjugaison du verbe faire à la deuxième personne du pluriel du présent de l'indicatif : "vous faîtes". Notons par ailleurs que paraître est conjugué "paraît" à la troisième personne du singulier du présent de l'indicatif. 

Malheureusement, aucune explication n'est donnée ni dans la préface, ni dans les annexes.

Nous pouvons également remarquer que l'OMC utilise cette forme.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonjour Boasnake et bienvenue ! 



Boasnake said:


> Je pense que la réforme orthographique de 1990 peut éventuellement être la raison de l'existence de deux orthographes du verbe faire lorsqu'il est conjugué à la deuxième personne du pluriel du présent de l'indicatif.


La réforme orthographique ne peut en être la raison puisqu'elle est *postérieure* aux deux orthographes. Cela étant, la seule orthographe admise, que ce soit avant ou après la réforme, a toujours été _vous faites_, tandis que _vous faîtes_ a toujours été et reste une faute.



> Dans _Le Robert pratique_, édition 2006, nous trouvons à la page 1826 la conjugaison du verbe faire à la deuxième personne du pluriel du présent de l'indicatif : "vous faîtes".


Ce qui prouve bien que personne n'est parfait, à commencer par les éditions du Robert…



> Nous pouvons également remarquer que l'OMC utilise cette forme.


Ah bon ? Où ça ? Je ne trouve que la forme correcte _vous faites_ sur leur site…


----------



## Boasnake

Bonjour Maître Capello (je suis, envers et contre tout, y compris le temps, une téléspectratrice fidèle), merci ! 


Eh bien figurez-vous que c'est justement un texte de l'OMC, en l'occurence le discours qu'a prononcé Roberto Azevêdo le 17 février 2015, qui m'a amenée ici. Au neuvième paragraphe, on trouve la phrase suivante : "Vous le faîtes grâce à votre plaidoyer pour l'OMC — et à la pression  que vous exercez sur vos gouvernements pour qu'ils  s'engagent sur les  questions essentielles." 


C'est un sujet absolument palpitant qui tombe on ne peut mieux puisque je suis en train d'essayer de me constituer une bibliothèque de sources fiables : la route est longue ! J


----------

